# Snails



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was just looking at the fish as you do and noticed a snail in the air flow pipe. I'm guessing that these have come from the live plants that we brought (never had live plants before). Should I have washed them before they went in the tanks?

Now my question is are snails ok to be in the tank? I have no idea what sort of snail it is, its just there.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

snails do a great job of eating algea...and if you see one you probrably have more. some cichlids eat snails too and will not let the population get out of hand


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

if your tank is 75g+ you could get a clown loach they are notorious for removing snails...honestly I would just leave them be they dont do harm to your fish at all.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

You should always wash any decoration that you put in your tank. Snails are definitely not the worst stowaways you could have though. However they will multiply like crazy and have been known to eat fish eggs.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, thought they needed a wash. Its strange though, brought different plants from different places. I now know which not to buy from.

As to snails eating fish eggs, that is not good. I'm trying to breed julies dickifeldi's. I haven't seen any snails come up the siphon when cleaning the gravel, only in the air flow pipe. The tank that they are in is 2'x1'x1'.

I've only seen a couple of which are less then a 1cm in size. My next question is, how quickly do these reproduce?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

depending on species fairly quick i would assume....im sure some are slower than other but for the most part i know they can be a pain because they breed so fast once u think theyre all gone boom theyre back.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't really want them in the tank but thats the mistake I made with out washing the plants in the first place.

I have no idea what specie they are, to me they are just snails and a nasty sight.

Would I have to clean the whole tank or am I stuck with these critters?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not 100 percent on this....*** never had to deal with snails?.....maybe borrow a buddys loaches for a few weeks?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to golden sucking loaches, would they do the trick?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

idk anything about golden loaches....but i know people using loaches to eat up theryre snails when they get out of control...they love the things...suck em right out the shell...unless there the little tiny ones, then its shell and all....id give it a try if u dont think it would disrupt ure tank


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks very much BRANT13 

I think as I don't have that many in the tank I don't really want to disrupt the fish. If they do get out of hand then I'll put one of my loaches in to see if they get them.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

its worth a shot....im sure ure loach would be happy too....i even love escargot


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not a snail fan myself but I haven't tried them, they don't really appeal to me.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ohhhh u dont know what ure missin....but then again i like all those kinds or more exotic foods....i find them amzing.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ostrich, give that a go. Its a taste like beef and chicken.....mmm yummy. Been told kangaroo is good as well.

I would love a plate with a big fat lobster on it!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

oohhh lobster :drooling: its been far too long and yes kangaroo is great :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Not had kangaroo. You need to give ostrich a go, thats really good.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

I would recommend getting ride of the snail because the produce poison which can or will kill your fish but if you want your tank sparkly clean I would use nereadean snails.

P.S. 
Call this number 410-668-1200 and ask about the snail I mentioned.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advise but I live in the uk and it wouldn't be worth calling to ask about the snails you have mentioned, when I can do that here but again thanks.


----------

